# Cockatiel Swallowing Own Feathers



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello guys, 

Well today my birdy, while preening, managed to swallow her own feather. Directly she started doing this head bobbing/regurgitation action. I got really scared because she kept at it for quite a while. She's done this same thing twice now, the first time was several months ago. 

I guess i just wanted to know if this is dangerous for her... because I have no idea what to do if she needs my help in that sort of situation. It was really scary just standing there watching her. 

ps: wow, this site has changed a lot since I last visited!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She was most likely adjusting her crop because the feather bothered her. I have heard of birds eating feathers when they are lacking protein so I don't think accidentally swallowing one will hurt her any.

Yea we got a new skin.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> She was most likely adjusting her crop because the feather bothered her. I have heard of birds eating feathers when they are lacking protein so I don't think accidentally swallowing one will hurt her any.
> 
> Yea we got a new skin.


Ahh ok... so I shouldn't worry about her choking in a situation like that? Because I was literally freaking out! LOL

edit: one thing I forgot to add. When she was doing the head bobbing/regurgitation action, she left the perch that she was preening on and slowly went down to the bottom only to continue the same action. But she got back up right away. Why do you thing she acted like that?

Was she perhaps stressed?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That and maybe she didn't want to fall off her perch.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I see. Ok then... 
But is there something I can do to help her in a situation like that?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No. I would just leave her alone to work it out on her own.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright then. It was quite a scary experience, just staying there watching her... :/


----------



## davidtobiassen911 (9 mo ago)

Oh thank you so much for your response on the cockatiel eating their feathers because I would never want to watch a cockatiel gag herself to death or choke herself to death especially a loving cockatiel yeah


----------

